# SINE updates not downloading - resolved



## Andy_102 (May 29, 2022)

Is anyone else having trouble downloading with SINE this weekend? Trying to download updates and I keep getting the below message appear.
The downloads start but then stop and don't restart unless I restart SINE. It then repeats.







Oh, and yes I am definitely still connected online and I've restarted everything.

I've emailed OT, just curious if others are experiencing it too.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Zedcars (May 29, 2022)

I just checked and mine shows the online shop.

Are you running the latest version 1.1.0? There was an update recently.


----------



## Andy_102 (May 29, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> I just checked and mine shows the online shop.
> 
> Are you running the latest version 1.1.0? There was an update recently.


Admittedly not last night but I updated to 1.1.0 this morning with it still happening.


----------



## Zedcars (May 29, 2022)

AV or Firewall perhaps interfering with your connection?

I would reach out to support. They are usually very helpful and may know what is causing it:

[email protected]


----------



## Andy_102 (May 29, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> AV or Firewall perhaps interfering with your connection?
> 
> I would reach out to support. They are usually very helpful and may know what is causing it:
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks, I've sent them an email with the screenshot. There have been no changes to my Firewall settings.


----------



## Henu (May 29, 2022)

Hey, I had the same problem earlier. It affected also my iLok and some other software and I couldn't update them for a long time. I'm rather computer-savvy myself but struggle a bit on the network side, so I couldn't figure that out and neither could the helpdesk from OT or iLok.

I can't remember what was exactly the thing that was wrong (prolly some TCP-related issue), but I had to install Zoom for a meeting and in the install process, I was prompted that some basic configuration was wrong/blocked, and "do you want to enable it for Zoom to work". Pressing yes did not only make Zoom work, but also caused Sine and other software to finally reach the servers at the other end.

Don't know if this helps at all but it's at least a start! I tried to look for emails from OT where I had the discussion with them, but couldn't find them unfortunately.


----------



## Andy_102 (Jun 1, 2022)

I found a workaround for the updates by removing the link to the existing library and downloading the whole library from scratch again. I still get the same message about being offline but then it connects again shortly after.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Harry Koopman (Sep 30, 2022)

When encountering download problems switching to the stand-alone Sine may sometimes help.


----------

